# How Big do Injectors have to be? How big is to big? How small is to small?



## SlowGoat (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey,

I am running factory injectors on my 06 GTO. Have big heads and cam ready to put in I ordered injectors (bosch) which are 52lbs/46psi which would make them somewhere around 70lbs at 55-62psi which is spec for 06 GTO fuel pressure. My new setup will be running around 11.50:1 Compression ratio. (which I was going to spray 150 wet on) Now I am going towards a big single turbo step.... Will the injectors that I ordered be enough to run E85 with a Turbo at 6-8psi? or should I just return them save my money and plan for the future and get bigger injectors now? If so what size? I also realize that I will need twin Walbros or and in line Aeromotive A1000 which I have. Any input on this would be great... I am about to put these 52s in and would like some input if I should just send them back for bigger now or keep them.

Cheers

Justin


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I woulds search the other forum and see what guys on e and boost run. Not many on here run e since there isn't many f/i cars. I run 80lb. injectors with e on my 2.0 with 25lbs. of boost from a 1320 Harrop TVS along with a boost referenced fuel pressure regulator. Still have a little room if i want to up the boost or change to a turbo.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Try these guys: Stiegemeier Porting Services, LLC - Supercharger Rebuild and Repair they can open up injectors to flow more and give you flow sheets and balance your injectors. Great people and they have fast turnaround!


----------

